# Yamarashi



## lonewolf12563 (Feb 21, 2004)

Here is a cool throw check it out. www.lonewolfjujutsu.com
Move of the month. Thanks ed.


----------



## Aegis (Feb 21, 2004)

I think it was supposed to be a yama-arashi, but it looks nothing like it, at least not one that I've ever seen. If anything that's a seoi-nage.... with a slightly different entry and an armlock on the second arm.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm apt to agree; the Yama-Arashi (mountain throw) I learned didn't look like that.  But I have to admit...the yama-arashi in Obata's _Samurai Aiki_ book didn't look like what I learned either.


----------



## bushi jon (Mar 26, 2004)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> I'm apt to agree; the Yama-Arashi (mountain throw) I learned didn't look like that.  But I have to admit...the yama-arashi in Obata's _Samurai Aiki_ book didn't look like what I learned either.


I would say with the leg reap of the first picture that would be uchi-mat


----------



## Gaston (Jun 12, 2004)

By the placement of the leg and grip, I would have to agree with the "Uchimata" clasification. Although other martial arts may use a different name for the same throw. For a different view of Uchimata look in "Best Judo" on pg. 68


----------



## Kevin Walker (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi,

The way I was taught Yama-rashi (Mountain storm drop throw) doesn't exactly look that way in the photograph.

Maybe it's a 'kazure' (modified) Yamarashi?

The way I was taught Yamarashi, it was appropriately named.  If one could pull it off during a tournament, it would be devastating.   More devastating than a maki-komi.

The way I was taught, was that the both hands gripped the right side (migu) of uke's lapel, then proceeded to pull him over in a combination of morote-seionage and tai-otoshi, and winding all the time like a maki-komi.  A very violent throw.


----------



## bignick (Aug 16, 2004)

i've always enjoyed yamarashi...if for nothing else...just the translation..."Moutain Storm"  what a great name for a technique...


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Aug 30, 2004)

lonewolf12563 said:
			
		

> Here is a cool throw check it out. www.lonewolfjujutsu.com
> Move of the month. Thanks ed.


I'm sorry, but that really doesn't look like Yamarashi (mountain storm drop throw) to me.  I think that Uki would be more going over face first, like in a tai otoshi (body drop) than in this O Soto Gari (major outside reaping throw) looking technique in this picture.


----------

